# 2007 Golf GTI MKV - Semi SQ



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Been a few years since I actually posted up a build log. Only really been adding to build threads or gathering more information.

I have to say a big THANKS to DOITOR.

As he has also acquired a MKV golf and asked me a few questions.
Seeing I work on MKV's almost on a daily basis, mainly performance thou.

The idea was sparked.
So I'm finally building my own system!!!!

Here is my Setup

Head Unit : Factory VW RCD510
CAN Translator - For Remote / ACC duties
EQ : JBL MS-8 (if it still works)
Front Setup : Hertz HSK 163.4 All Active
rear : stock (if I connect it)
Subwoofers : Image Dynamics IDQ10v2D4 (BNIB)

Unsure - 
Amplifiers: This is where I am a little stuck
Soundstream Nano TR680.4
E-Audio 480AB
Audison SRX 2 (channel 80 wrms x 2)
Rockford Fosgate PBR300.1
JL Audio 500/5

So this is where I'm stuck. Either use my 500/5 for sub, Tweeter and mid's.
Then use my 480Ab bridged for 380wrms for the Midbass. Leave rears disconnected.

or

TR680.4 for tweeters and mids, 480Ab for Midbass and PBR300.1 for the sub

or 

Go very simply with Passive front end running off of 2 channels on the 480Ab and the 2 rear channels in 2 ohm load for each IDQ leaving rears disconnected.

If any of you have suggestions/recommendations? By all means post them up. 

Otherwise lets get onto the interesting part of the thread.

*First weekend of build log*,

some Gear

Image Dynamics IDQv2D4 - Just opened the box for it's first OOBE


EAudio 480Ab - It's a little grubby, not yet had a chance to clean it


RCA LOOM - start of OEM VW RCD510 Radio low level


Subwoofer box - Well start of



IDEA 1


During Fibreglassing



Popped out at 8:30PM tonight


I have already cleaned the excess tape off and letting it fully cure tonight.

The sub box will be 1ft3 Sealed for both 10's. In previous cars I use to run IDQ's, I found them best around 0.43ft3 per sub. So I may yet drop down to 0.9Ft3.

I have not yet decided if I create a removal top plate for the sub box.
This would mean I could run my single IDMAX10v3D4 inverted in the sealed enclosure for shows.

That's all for now. As I progress with the rest of the system I will post more pictures and info.

I think I might stop at this point.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Not much to report for today.
Other than got most of my wiring from storage this evening.
So hopefully tomorrow night the build will continue.

If anyone wants to know how to pull parts off a MK5? 
Or would like to comment are most welcome.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome start and like that amp/sub layout...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Always in for VWs! Great start! :thumbsup:


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

sydmonster said:


> awesome start and like that amp/sub layout...


Thanks, did some measurements, I don't think the JL Audio will fit dang it.



DRTHJTA said:


> Always in for VWs! Great start! :thumbsup:


Haha thanks, if you go thru my old build logs I have a few other vw's I built in the past.

I have decided JBL MS-8 is going under the front passenger seat.
So amplifiers and subs in the boot.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

hey, mk 5 is dead easy to work with, mostly plastick fasteners you pop out.

the thread is alittle messy but you get the gist of it http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Noobdelux said:


> hey, mk 5 is dead easy to work with, mostly plastick fasteners you pop out.
> 
> the thread is alittle messy but you get the gist of it http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html


Thanks for the info, I have already owned two MK5 gti's where I did install a system in prior.

What hertz amplifiers are you using? They seem to have a small enough foot print.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

the closest to the seats is an ep2x and the other one is an hdp5 amasing amplifiers.. thought if i would buy amplifiers today i would gone for CT sounds actually.. because of price point (7 channels i think it was for the price of the hdp5 INCLUDING shipping and mva/tax from texas : P ) 

got a friend there from facebook thats an autorised dealer who is extreemly pleased with how they perform.

also the footprint of the ct amps aint that much bigger than the hertz either, wit the exeption of the bigger mono amps)


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

gone some more done this evening.

Cutting a few boards up. I have started getting a possible idea together for a removable top plate. Will reveal the information over the weekend when I had a chance to test the theory.



Nice and skinny subwoofer box



Man forgotten how nice the V2 IDQ's where built


Finished off with the first prototype top plate this evening, It's currently an 18mm Plywood board. I will double stack the wood with an additional 14mm fibreboard wooden sheet. Which will also have a bevelled edge to allow the sub to be flush mounted.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I love this install. Could you check your PMs please?


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

rockytophigh said:


> I love this install. Could you check your PMs please?


PM replied


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Well where to begin? Losts has changed from my last update and most of my amplifier selection.

So let's begin......

I had to rebuild the top baffle board as I JUST did not have enough internal space. It was calculated to approx 0.86ft3 but really wanted 0.96ft3. So How do we fix this?

Simply really rebuild the baffle plate again. Here you can see me cutting subwoofer mounts.


The router in action


Which lead me to this.



It so happened to reveal, none of the gear I wanted to use would fit even remotely. So did some head scratching and some new amplifiers were chosen and a few ideas have been laid out.

So I ended up with the following amplifiers to run the system.
1 x JBL MS-8 ( located under front seat
1 x Rockford fosgate PBR300.4 (tweeters and mids)
1 x Rockford fosgate PBR300.1 ( IDQ's 330wrms @ 1 ohm)
1 x Soundstream Nanoblock 680.4 (bridged for mid bass)
Approx 240wrms per mid bass





Let me know your thoughts on the angled layout or simple straight lines??

I forgot to take some pictures while building the rear board for the subwoofer box, but this is where I ended the day well perhaps nights? Seeing it was 12:30am by the time I called it a night.

Here you guys go.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

I ended up changing the layout a little bit,

Also when I created the new baffle board top plates I extended them all the way to the sides of the boot. 

Today I started creating the rear baffle plate and top plate. I have the lower unit cut and cleaned. That where I left it. Simply had too much of a migraine to continue.

Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

It's just been brought to my attention that the MS-8 will only be do 2 way active or 3 way semi-active. Which now means I will probably end up swapping the EQ out.

unless, someone has any possible suggestions?
I have been offered a Rockford fosgate 360.3 EQ, I am a little apprehensive about this EQ. As we had many issue's with ground noise, which we did sort. But really the Audison Bit.One is a far superior product in every sense.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've used a few 360.2's and they were decent. Actually, impressive considering they were like half the price of the BitOne. But they did have a little bit of a noise floor issue. Have you looked in to the BitTen?

Jay


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I've used a few 360.2's and they were decent. Actually, impressive considering they were like half the price of the BitOne. But they did have a little bit of a noise floor issue. Have you looked in to the BitTen?
> 
> Jay


Thanks for your suggestion, 

From when I use to install Bit.One's and Bit.Ten's for friends a forum members. I don't believe I ever noted that the Bit.Ten could do 3 way active either?

I will re-investigate that one thou.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Crap. You might be right. I haven't done a Bit Ten (a friend has one, but did his own install) yet. I have a BitOne that I think will do everything I need it to do, for anything I ever install. I've had it for about 5 years now.

Jay


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

glidn said:


> I ended up changing the layout a little bit,
> 
> Also when I created the new baffle board top plates I extended them all the way to the sides of the boot.
> 
> ...


Nice job!

Dang... those RF amps really are small. You could fit a ton of them into most cars and have them completely hidden from view 

I also see you're using an old-school Rockford Fosgate "BBQ" style distribution block


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Dang... those RF amps really are small. You could fit a ton of them into most cars and have them completely hidden from view
> 
> I also see you're using an old-school Rockford Fosgate "BBQ" style distribution block


thanks,

After my first choice of amps fell thru I actually decided to hide the RF amps. But this layout got the better of me.

Yeah I'm also using the true old school power distribution block. 
I found it, so decide to use it. Mixing it up a little with new and old school.

That and I also found, it hides the soundstream amp a little.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

glidn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been a few years since I actually posted up a build log. Only really been adding to build threads or gathering more information.
> 
> ...


Blame it all on me.
Its looking great, H.
Looking forward to this.

J.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

doitor said:


> Blame it all on me.
> Its looking great, H.
> Looking forward to this.
> 
> J.


Haha, yeah. You asking me questions. Sparked the idea of me installing gear in mine. I guess it's well long overdue anyway.

Did not get anything done last night due to work.
Will try and get at least something done this evening. Fingers crossed.

Tomorrow night, everything will continue as per normal thou.


----------



## pwrjam (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Was lucky to find about 1.2m x 0.8m size and 4-5mm thick Perspex sheet.
This means I can make all 3 amps and the distribution blocks mounting plates from the Perspex.

This should hopefully work.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Got stuck back into my car on Friday night and worked thru till 5am the following morning.
Progress was slow due to finding out the hardway that only
The speaker level outputs only can be used.

The radio being used


The rear lid just about completed.


The window to the heart of the system cut


Then just some wiring I have done.




For those who are interested that silver box is the 9w7 premium Bluetooth unit.

That's all for the time being I'm afraid.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Well work has been crazy, so I only had friday night and Saturday to work on the car.
Working till crazy hours in the morning to try and get the car finished for a car meet today. I'm afraid to report that it was not finished and installed in time.

Firstly, I had to re-run the RCA and speaker wires. As they where not going to fit were I wanted to install them. So now it's been re-run, Power down the left hand rear arch.
Speaker wire and RCA's down the right hand side rear arch. No photo's I'm afraid.

Then went on to install the MS-8. Which is now all installed. Just hoping for some miracle that even thou it's literally brand new, it will work!!!

Also figured out the heights of the amplifier and distribution block. So Cut down some 2x4 and the mounting base. 

As for the amplifiers mounting boards? Well I had more than ample perspex left over after the window for the lid. So I cut 3 amplifier mounting boards and 1 distribution block plate.
Additionally, I drilled holes thru the distro block's mounting 2x4, so that I can hide wiring as much as possible. No photo's of this I'm afraid as my phones battery ran flat earlier in the evening.

Mounting plates at final heights first photo debut.



Here is a photo of the box wrapped. As you can see the white plates is in fact the clear perspex. Cut it down with the Router. Again no photo's I'm afraid.


Here is the lid with the perspex window. 


All the lids covered. My source for the vinyl did not come thru. So I had to go 90's look with all carpet. May have found a new source today. If it works out, than I will redo some of the carpet with Vinyl


As I painted all the pieces of 2x4, I decided to get some stick down cable connectors.


At this point I remembered that I forgot to add the mounting points for the Lids. So I had to work with the existing carpet and drill holes. It damaged the carpet on on side, so I had to cut the carpet off and remove. Then recover only the damaged section with a new piece of carpet. Will add photo's tomorrow.

I also had to add some mounting/location points. In which I used speaker grill clips.


At this point it well passed 1am the following morning. So decided I have to at least get the wiring done. 


At this point however, I realized my reality that the car would not be finished for a club meet the following day. So decided to have the box ready that I could install it within the next day or two.

This afternoon, I decide to install the box to insure I could run the required cabling where I wanted to. For the most part, it went well. Until I came to install the speaker wires.
They are just to short. By only 5-6". That was really annoying.

So decided to call it a day. So will continue with the install in the next 2 days.

That's all for this post. But before I go, I will leave you all with this photo.


----------

